# الملائكه في الكتاب المقدس



## absmatic (17 يونيو 2011)

عند قرائه سفر التكوين الاصحاح الاول لقت انتباهي عدم الحديث عن خلق الملائكه  فهل الملائكه سابقه لخلق الانسان ام انها تاليه لخلق الانسان واذا كانت سابقه فهي بطبيعه الحال سابقه لخلق الارض والسماء  (استناج شخصي) 
سؤالي بعد هذه المقدمه  ونظرا لان قوانين المنتدي لا تسمح الا بسؤال واحد في الموضوع وحتي التزم بقوانين المنتدي سؤالي الاول هو 
هل الملائكه بطبيعتها خاضعه لما يخضع له الانسان من كونها مخيره او مسيرة 
اتمني التدليل فضلا وليس امرا من الكتاب المقدس او الاباء الاولين ان امكن ذلك 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يونيو 2011)

*الملائكة لم يذكر قصة خلقها فى الكتاب المقدس لانها لا تعنى الانسان وخلاصه فى شئ *
*الملائكة ارواح خادمة كما يقول عنها الكتاب المقدس *
*لم تخلق على صورة  الله كما خلق الانسان ,لانسان خلق على صورة الله اى انه له ارادة وحرية اختيار لانه مخلوق على صورة الله اما الملائكة *
*فلم يذكر الكتاب المقدس انها خلق على صورة الله لكنه ذكر انها ارواح خادمة فقط *


----------



## absmatic (17 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *الملائكة لم يذكر قصة خلقها فى الكتاب المقدس لانها لا تعنى الانسان وخلاصه فى شئ *
> *الملائكة ارواح خادمة كما يقول عنها الكتاب المقدس
> 
> * *لم تخلق على صورة  الله كما خلق الانسان
> ...


الجزء الاول اجابه مقنعه لحد كبير ولا تحتمل المنافشه فعلا هذا لا يعني في خلاص الانسان
لو فيها تعب لحضرتك ممكن مصدر الجزء التاني ان امكن ولا حضرتك وصلتي ليها بمفهوم المخالفه لانه لم تذكر في الكتاب المقدس
السؤال الاخير لحضرتك هل الملائكه لها اراده ام نها خادمع فقط زي ما ذكرتي 
نقطه اخيرة الموضوع برمته ان لم يكن مهم لخلاص الانسان لكنه مهم جدا بالنسبه ليا لاني خلفيتي الاسلاميه ومرجعيتي بتقولي مفاهيم تانيه فانا بحاول افهم عشان اقدر اقارن بين اللي موجود عند الاخر واللي عندي عشان لما اختار يبقي انا اللي اخترت بناء علي تفيكيري اللي اتمني انه يكون بارشاد من ربنا 
اسف للاطاله


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> لو فيها تعب لحضرتك ممكن مصدر الجزء التاني ان امكن ولا حضرتك وصلتي ليها بمفهوم المخالفه لانه لم تذكر في الكتاب المقدس
> السؤال الاخير لحضرتك هل الملائكه لها اراده ام نها خادمع فقط زي ما ذكرتي


*لا يوجد اى داعى للاسف احنا فى الخدمة ده غير انه من حقك وحق اى انسان يسأل اى سؤال يخطر على باله طالما فى حدود النقاش الجاد المحترم *

*انا لما قلتلك انها لاتعنى فى خلاص الانسان مكانش قصدى انك مش تسأل لكن انا فقط ذكرت السبب اللى من اجله لم يتكلم الكتاب المقدس عن تفاصيل خلق الملائكة لان الكتاب المقدس معنى اولا واخيرا بخلاص الانسان *

*طبعا الكتاب المقدس ذكر فى سفر التكوين ان الله خلق الانسان على صورته عندما قال نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا *
*ونعم ذكر الكتاب المقدس ان الله من البداية اعطى للانسان حرية الارادة والاختيار بين الخير والشر *
*فالرب فى جنة عدن اوصى ادم ان لايأكل من الشجرة لكن ترك له حرية الاختيار *
*وفى سفر التثنية الرب يقول قد جعلت قدامك الحياة والموت البركة واللعنة فأختر الحياة *
*اى الاختيار متروك للانسان *

*نعم الملائكة لها ارادة ولكنها خلقت لتكون خاضعة تماما لارادة الله وخدمته كما قلت لك الملائكة ارواح خادمة *
*لكن لها ارادة وهذة الارادة اختار ابليس التكبر وسقط من كونه ملاك الى شيطان *


----------



## absmatic (17 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *نعم الملائكة لها ارادة ولكنها خلقت لتكون خاضعة تماما لارادة الله وخدمته كما قلت لك الملائكة ارواح خادمة** لكن لها ارادة  *


كل كلامك السابق اتفق وياكي فيه بس انا حضرتك طلبت ان وجد ادله من الكتاب المفدس علي الجزء المفتبس ادله علي ان الملائكه صاحبه اراده وادله علي انها خادمه 
ان لم يكن من الكتاب المفدس فممكن من اقوال الاباء الاولين  علي اعتبار من وجهه نظر مسيحيه انهم بيتكلمو في امور الدين بعمل الروح الفدس 
وشكرا لمجهود حضرتك ربنا يعوضك عنه


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> كل كلامك السابق اتفق وياكي فيه بس انا حضرتك طلبت ان وجد ادله من الكتاب المفدس علي الجزء المفتبس ادله علي ان الملائكه صاحبه اراده وادله علي انها خادمه
> ان لم يكن من الكتاب المفدس فممكن من اقوال الاباء الاولين علي اعتبار من وجهه نظر مسيحيه انهم بيتكلمو في امور الدين بعمل الروح الفدس
> وشكرا لمجهود حضرتك ربنا يعوضك عنه


 
*مفيش شكر ولا حاجة *
*الدليل على ان الملائكة لها ارادة هى قصة سقوط الشيطان نفسه من كونه ملاك الى شيطان وديه نقراها فى سفر اشعياء 14 من عدد 12 *
*بيقول :" كيف سقطت من السماء يازهرة بنت الصبح كيف قطعت من الارض ياقاهر الامم وانت قلت فى قلبك اصعد الى السموات ارفع كرسى فوق كواكب الله واجلس على جبل الاجتماع فى اقاصى الشمال اصعد فوق مرتفعات السحاب اصير مثل العلى "*

*كل ده كلام بيقوله زهرة بنت الصبح (الشيطان قبل السقوط ) اصعد ,اجلس ارفع اصير مثل العلى *
*اذا هو اختار بأرادته العصيان والتكبر والتمرد على الله بل واراد ان يصير مثل العلى ولذلك سقط وهذا دليل ان له ارادة *

*اما الدليل على انها ارواح خادمة *
*فيقول عنهم فى الرسالة الى العبرانيين *
*أليس جميعهم أرواحا خادمة مرسلة للخدمة لأجل العتيدين أن يرثوا الخلاص" (عب 1: 14).*

*وايضا فى نفس الرسالة *
* الصانع ملائكته أرواحا، وخدامه لهيب **نار**" (عب 1: 7)*


----------



## absmatic (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا مافيش اي مجال تاني بعد دلائل حضرتك من الكتاب المقدس تنتهي مشاركتي في هذا الموضوع بعد حصولي علي الاجابة


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> شكرا مافيش اي مجال تاني بعد دلائل حضرتك من الكتاب المقدس تنتهي مشاركتي في هذا الموضوع بعد حصولي علي الاجابة


 
*العفو على ايه احنا فى الخدمة دايما *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 يونيو 2011)

*لزيادة المعرفه فقط

متي خلقت الملائكة

 ليس في الكتاب المقدس كلام صريح عن ميعاد خلقة الملائكة, لأن ذلك من علم الله وحده, ولا  يعني الإنسان أن يعرف شيئا عن هذا الزمان. ولكن هناك دلائل واضحة في الكتاب المقدس علي وجود ملائكة في السماء قبل خلقة الإنسان نستطيع أن نلخصها في الاّتي:


متي خلقت الملائكة:

1-حين خلق الله الإنسان حاول كائن خبيث – كان موجودا قبله – أن يجربه ويهلكه وسقطه ونجح في ذلك (تك 3: 1-7), وإتضح أن هذا المجرب (الحية) هو إبليس اللعين وهو ملاك ساقط. ويقول عنه سفر الرؤيا "وحدثت حرب في السماء. ميخائيل وملائكته حاربوا التنين, وحارب التنين وملائكته, ولم يقووا فلم يوجد مكانهم بعد ذلك في السماء. فطرح التنين العظيم الحية القديمة المدعو إبليس والشيطان الذي يضل العالم كله، طرح إلي الأرض وطرحت معه ملائكته" (رؤ 12: 7-9).

2-عند ما طرد الإنسان بعد سقوطه من جنة عدن، أقام الله ملاكا حارسا علي الجنة لكي لا يرجع الإنسان الساقط إلي هناك "فطرد الإنسان وأقام شرقي جنة عدن الكروبيم (رتبة من رتب الملائكة) ولهيب سيف متقلب لحراسة طريق شجرة الحياة...." (تك3: 24).

3-يما أجاب الرب أيوب من العاصفة قال له "أين كنت حين أسست الأرض... عندما ترنمت كواكب الصبح معا، وهتف جميع بني الله؟..." (أي 38: 1-7). ويقصد بكواكب الصبح وبني الله بالملائكة وهذا القول صريح يثبت لنا أن الملائكة كانت موجودة قبل خلقة الإنسان .


خلقتهم في اليوم الأول:

وهناك رأي يقوله نيافة الأنبا غريغوريوس عن خلقة الملائكة استنتجه من بعض آيات الكتاب المقدس فيقول: إن الرسول قال عن الله "إنه الصانع ملائكته أرواحا، وخدامه لهيب نار" (عب 1: 7) , مبينا بهذا أن الله هو الذي خلق الملائكة من النور الذي خلقه أول ما خلق، فقد قال الله "ليكن نور فكان نور" (تك 1: 3), ومن النور خلق الله الملائكة، ومن هنا فهي كائنات نورانية طاهرة نقية صافية.. كائنات روحية ليس لها أجساد كثيفة كأجسادنا, وإنما أجسادها لطيفة.

ويؤيد هذا الرأي الأنبا ساويرس أسقف الأشمونيدس الشهير بابن المقفع قائلا "إنه في يوم الأحد خلق الله السماء العليا التي فيها الملائكة وفيه خلق جميع مراتب الملائكة الروحانين، وفيه خلق السماء وجميع من فيها وفيه خلق النور..." 
*


----------

